# Samyang Teases New Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 20, 2014)

```
<div style="float: right; margin:0 0 76px 0px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/08/samyang-teases-new-lenses/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>*Update*

</strong>We’re told the new Samyang lens will actually be a 50mm f/1.4. (<em>thanks!</em>)</p>
<p><strong>Original post

</strong>Samyang has started with the teasers for an announcement on August 26, 2014. It is expected that they will announce a  50mm f/2 lens for their VDSLR line.</p>
<p>It doesn’t look like we’ll see their first autofocus lens this time around.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/samyang50teaser.jpg"><img class="alignnone wp-image-17068 size-medium" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/samyang50teaser-416x575.jpg" alt="samyang50teaser" width="416" height="575" /></a></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http://dicahub.com/2014/08/20/%EC%82%BC%EC%96%91%EC%98%B5%ED%8B%B1%EC%8A%A4-8-%EC%9B%94-26-%EC%9D%BC-%EC%83%88%EB%A1%9C%EC%9A%B4-%EB%A0%8C%EC%A6%88-%EB%B0%9C%ED%91%9C-%EC%98%88%EA%B3%A0" target="_blank">DH</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Breacher1 (Aug 20, 2014)

50 1.2? I'd give it a shot!!!! Been happy with my Rokinon 14 for the price.


----------



## TLN (Aug 20, 2014)

f/2 or f/1.2? 
F/2 should be either superb quality or really cheap - like give an opportunity to try out MF lenses for newbies. 
F/1.2 sound interesting though.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 20, 2014)

Samyang is COOL!!!!

I have the 14mm f/2.8 in EF mount, and the 12mm in E-mount. Bring 'm on 8)


----------



## l_d_allan (Aug 20, 2014)

TLN said:


> f/2 or f/1.2?
> F/2 should be either superb quality or really cheap - like give an opportunity to try out MF lenses for newbies.
> F/1.2 sound interesting though.



I've been very happy with my Samyang 14mm for Canon f.f., and 8mm fisheye (which works well on f.f. with two part lens hood full removed, even though the description makes it seem like it is for crop 1.6)

I am very much more interested to see them market relatively slow f2 and f2.8 lenses for low price, rather than faster, less sharp f1.4 lenses like the 35mm and 85mm. Those are relatively expensive, and would seem to be a bear to focus with shallow DOF. However, they would have a bright image in the viewfinder. 

I think a very interesting bundle of Nikon D810 + Samyang 14mm f2.8 and Samyang 50mm f2 would be appealing, at least to me. It would be a waste of the Nikon AF system, however.


----------



## preppyak (Aug 21, 2014)

50mm f/2 would actually be pretty boring; I'm not even sure the VDSLR community would buy it. Their cine lenses are great for a collection, but I'd rather spend the $100-200 on a 50mm f/1.4 that's Canon FD or Nikon AI.

But based on this teaser, it's either a comically overly large 50mm f/2, or it's actually f/1.2

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10616519_768446066534647_5481792888875332563_n.jpg


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 21, 2014)

i have the rokinon 8mm f2.8 for EF-M it is awesome

i also have the samyang 8mm f3.5 EF-S which i used before via the adapter on the M it was also good but the EF-M mount makes it so much smaller. Looking forward to see if they do any more interesting stuff in native EF-M mount


----------



## AG (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't forget that Samyang also marks their Cinema lenses with T stops instead of F stops. 
So it could be a T2 instead of an F2. 

Not sure what that would convert out too.

Either way now we have to just wait until they release a 135mm and you can have a decent set of Cine lenses for fairly cheap.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 21, 2014)

CR seems out of the loop on this one. I've never heard any speculation on a f/2…only a f/1.4 or f/1.2

Though I do remember a fb post by Samyang/Rokinon a month ago saying a 50mm 1.2 was still a ways out.


----------



## AG (Aug 21, 2014)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> CR seems out of the loop on this one. I've never heard any speculation on a f/2…only a f/1.4 or f/1.2
> 
> Though I do remember a fb post by them a month ago saying a 50mm 1.2 was still a ways out.



If the 28mm T.1.4 is the same lens as the 28mm F2.8 just with some funky gears on it. 
Wouldn't that mean that a 50mm 1.4 would be a T1.4 or possibly around an F2-2.8, depending on size?


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 21, 2014)

AG said:


> CarlMillerPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > CR seems out of the loop on this one. I've never heard any speculation on a f/2…only a f/1.4 or f/1.2
> ...



I think you have that backwards. A lens' T-stop will always be slower/smaller than it's F-stop, as a T-stop is basically the F-number adjusted to account for the light transmittance of the lens (which is always less than 100%). A 28mm f/1.4 could be a a T*2.8, but not the other way around. Regardless, the original post denotes *f/*2. If it does end up being a 50mm f/2, it's going to sell horribly lol. 

I wouldn't be surprised is this turns out to be a different FL than 50mm or just another APS-C lens. After the release of the Sigma 50mm 1.4, Samyang probably knows it has to go back to the drawing board to be viable. There's already a ton of pretty darn good legacy glass (Nikon Ais 50mm f1.4 & f1.2, Takumar 50mm f1.4, Canon FD 50mm 1.4 and 1.2L, etc.) in the price range Samyang has historically existed. Their godsend, though, is that their market base is moving to mirrorless (the GH4 and A7s), and their lenses save the user from having to buy the pricey Metabones adapters.


----------



## Zv (Aug 21, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i have the *rokinon 8mm f2.8 for EF-M it is awesome
> *
> i also have the samyang 8mm f3.5 EF-S which i used before via the adapter on the M it was also good but the EF-M mount makes it so much smaller. Looking forward to see if they do any more interesting stuff in native EF-M mount



Glad to hear that it's next on my wish list!


----------



## vscd (Aug 21, 2014)

I wouldn't miss the extra stop from f2 to f1.4 if the f2 ist sharp from corner to corner. On a full frame the f2 has a quite nice Depth of field, mostly you even stop down to f2.8 or 3.5...

For me the Samyang-lenses are always worth a buy because of the fantastic manual focussing-ring. It's something totally different if you have a *real *manual lense or "just" an autofocus-lens with the ability to focus manual. Even on expensive lenses like a 85 1.2L, the manual focussing sucks, the whole "by wire"-feeling is awkward. The 35mm 1.4 from samyang has the smoothness of a Zeiss Lens and outperforms them partly in optical performance. 

I don't miss autofocus on short focallenghts (f.e. below ca. 60mm)

Edit: Oh, wait, there is something I *really *miss on the Samyang-ones... an automatic aperture.


----------



## leGreve (Aug 21, 2014)

vscd said:


> Edit: Oh, wait, there is something I *really *miss on the Samyang-ones... an automatic aperture.



That's because they are VDSLR lenses and therefore made so you can pull the aperture as well as the focus.

In my opinion it would be damn stupid of Samyang to make it an f2 lens since all their other VDSLR lenses are 1.4.
Much like Zeiss messed up the CP.2 lenses. I know it isn't T stops but still.... but consistent if you are trying to be anyways Samyang.


----------



## fsgray (Aug 21, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i have the rokinon 8mm f2.8 for EF-M it is awesome
> 
> i also have the samyang 8mm f3.5 EF-S which i used before via the adapter on the M it was also good but the EF-M mount makes it so much smaller. Looking forward to see if they do any more interesting stuff in native EF-M mount


Based on that, I'd rather get a $99 f1.8 Nifty Fifty plus a $99 EOS-M adapter; same size, autofocus, less $$.


----------



## Zv (Aug 21, 2014)

fsgray said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > i have the rokinon 8mm f2.8 for EF-M it is awesome
> ...



The nifty already auto-focuses slower than a week in jail, adding an adaptor to the mix certainly wont help! Might as well have an optimized 50mm manual focus lens on the M and this Samsung offering would be just that.


----------



## gsealy (Aug 21, 2014)

I have the Rokinon 35mm and 85mm cine lens. They are both great, especially for the money. 

Lot of people have had the same experience:
http://www.amazon.com/Rokinon-CV35-C-Aspherical-De-Clicked-Fixed-Non-Zoom/dp/B008X1C1DC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1408633702&sr=8-2&keywords=rokinon+35mm


----------



## ecka (Aug 21, 2014)

What Samyang should really do is designing a nice MACRO LENS or two (like 100mm and 200mm). Good manual focus ring works beautifully for macro photography and there is little need for AF, if at all.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 21, 2014)

ecka said:


> What Samyang should really do is designing a nice MACRO LENS or two (like 100mm and 200mm). Good manual focus ring works beautifully for macro photography and there is little need for AF, if at all.



Maybe the 50mm will be a semi macro as well? Zeiss's 50mm and 100mm f/2 2:1 macros don't really have much competision besides the Tamron 60mm f/2.


----------



## ecka (Aug 21, 2014)

moreorless said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > What Samyang should really do is designing a nice MACRO LENS or two (like 100mm and 200mm). Good manual focus ring works beautifully for macro photography and there is little need for AF, if at all.
> ...



I'm not sure, 50mm is kind of a standard do-it-all prime, and I would like it to have AF . My 40mm pancake with some extension tubes can do macro as well. The 1:2 mag. would require a tube too, but its working distance is unusable for hunting insects. The AF 50/2 Macro would be great though, I would trade my 40 for that.


EDIT: I know some people have like 8 different 50(ish)mm lenses in their bags for whatever reason . I'm not that guy.


----------



## vscd (Aug 21, 2014)

> That's because they are VDSLR lenses and therefore made so you can pull the aperture as well as the focus.



I don't speak about the aperture-ring, of course they have one. I just speak about composing the picture at the full open aperture, but the aperture is closing automatically on taking the shot. This is controlled electronically with a chip in the lens.

And they're not all VDSLR-Lenses, mostly exist two variants... for exaple one for still cameras (35mm f1.4) and the video one (35mm t1.5)


----------



## ecka (Aug 21, 2014)

vscd said:


> > That's because they are VDSLR lenses and therefore made so you can pull the aperture as well as the focus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually Samyang did update their 35/1.4 with electronic aperture (the Canon AE version). Let's hope that all the new lenses will come with AE by default.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 22, 2014)

ecka said:


> I'm not sure, 50mm is kind of a standard do-it-all prime, and I would like it to have AF . My 40mm pancake with some extension tubes can do macro as well. The 1:2 mag. would require a tube too, but its working distance is unusable for hunting insects. The AF 50/2 Macro would be great though, I would trade my 40 for that.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know some people have like 8 different 50(ish)mm lenses in their bags for whatever reason . I'm not that guy.



For some an F/2 50mm that can do good but not fully macro is a multi use lens, I own the Zeiss partly because it allowed to me replace a standard 50mm AND a stanardish macro. Price there though is probably an issue for a lot of people, I managed to get the Zeiss fairly cheap used but no way would I pay full wack for it.


----------



## Khufu (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm interested in seeing some of these current third party manufacturers put out some short-flange, fast primes for the a7 series which don't break the bank for most FF enthusiasts... It can only do wonders for sales of both lenses and a7/R/S units if/when it happens...

Compact 50mm f/1.4 Samyang on an A7? That would be super


----------



## preppyak (Aug 22, 2014)

Its been confirmed a bunch of places as 50mm f/1.2, so, that at least saves them the embarrassment of a lens that wont sell. Now, we'll see what the price is.


----------



## ecka (Aug 22, 2014)

moreorless said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure, 50mm is kind of a standard do-it-all prime, and I would like it to have AF . My 40mm pancake with some extension tubes can do macro as well. The 1:2 mag. would require a tube too, but its working distance is unusable for hunting insects. The AF 50/2 Macro would be great though, I would trade my 40 for that.
> ...



And by cheap you mean $1000 (give or take) ? 
I'm sure that Makro-Planar 50/2 is a nice lens (and possibly a dream lens for videography  ), but, like you, I really can't justify buying $1300 manual focus lens, which won't even be my primary tool for macro. Zeiss Makro-Planar 100/2 is $600 more and still needs a tube for 1:1 macro. I doubt that anything can beat my Sigma 150/2.8 at the moment.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 23, 2014)

ecka said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



It was £450 used for an original zf version(I moved to the darkside for FF a couple of years ago) and as you say I couldnt afford to pay full price. Definitely not a lens for serious insect macro but generally I tend to shoot plants/fungi more in the closeup range so 1:2 is good enough for me and its both sharper, contrastier and has much better bokeh than my old Nikon 50mm 1.8 G.

I wonder whether Canon will ever upgrade the old 50mm 2.5 macro? a 50mm f/2 IS with 1:2 macro with Zeiss like performance would likely be popular.


----------



## ecka (Aug 23, 2014)

moreorless said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > moreorless said:
> ...



EF 50/2.5 Macro has very decent optics. They could only update it with STM motor and leave the old price tag really ($299) . 50/2 IS USM Macro would cost more than 35/2 IS, maybe $100-$150 less than the 100L Macro ($899?).

P.S.: The EF-S 60/2.8 USM Macro with extension tube works on FF too. Just saying


----------



## vscd (Aug 25, 2014)

There is no such thing as a "macro" if its below 1:1  Shame on Zeiss.


----------



## ecka (Aug 27, 2014)

vscd said:


> There is no such thing as a "macro" if its below 1:1  Shame on Zeiss.



1:1 ratio is a subjective value. You get more magnification with 1:1 macro on crop, than with 1:1 macro on FF.
Something like A7R (36mp sensor) allows you to crop a lot and get the same magnification of a 16mp crop sensor. So, technically, 1:2 macro on 20mp crop provides similar magnification to 1:1 macro on 12mp FF.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 27, 2014)

ecka said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing as a "macro" if its below 1:1  Shame on Zeiss.
> ...



1:1 has nothing to do with megapixels; it is entirely governed by optics and means the physical size of the projected image equals that of the subject, ie a 1cm tall object results in a 1cm tall projected image.

Due to the cropping factor of an aps-c sensor though, you are effectively blowing up the projected image. So this means that for a crop factor of 1.5, a 50 mm lens will become 75 mm equivalent, and at 1:2 magnification becomes 3/4 magnification.


----------



## ecka (Aug 27, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > vscd said:
> ...



Well, lens magnification has nothing to do with megapixels, but the amount of information you get from it depends on the number of pixels you put on each millimeter of the projection. I may be using wrong terminology here, I'm sorry for my bad english. IMHO, on different sensor sizes (FF, APSC, m4/3) 1:1 ratio has different values, as well as with different resolutions of the same sensor size, because, when it comes to the final (real macro) image, everything matters. At those magnifications I mostly care about the information I can capture with the final image in mind (on big display or print), not how big it looks on my camera LCD or in a smartphone snapshot gallery.


----------



## PicaPica (Sep 1, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/104693016


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 1, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> http://vimeo.com/104693016



That's a nice teaser; aiming at the videographer obviously. I don't yet see a major advantage vs let's say the Sigma 1.4 EX.


----------



## Vgramatikov (Sep 1, 2014)

Samy need AF or they will go only for video.

But that is not the case...we`ll see...

For work i prefer af 1.8 not 1.4 mf..... on the field you need fast and accurate af and that why we pay all that money for complex af systems. 

If not...deam i will stay with 5d original and 3-4 samy`s


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 1, 2014)

Vgramatikov said:


> Samy need AF or they will go only for video.
> 
> But that is not the case...we`ll see...
> 
> ...



The MkII also pairs very nicely with MF, or even AF primes, one reason it stays in my kit


----------



## vscd (Sep 2, 2014)

I heard the Canon 5D Mark 3 has no interchangeable screens anymore? Would be a shame for manual users like me ;( Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 2, 2014)

vscd said:


> I heard the Canon 5D Mark 3 has no interchangeable screens anymore? Would be a shame for manual users like me ;( Can anyone confirm this?



Confirmed.


----------

